# Pretty Dang Cool!!!



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got done clear coating this for a buddy of mine. He owns his own company, Intermountain Hydrographics and is located in murray, utah. This skull is not mine but for one of his clients. It's done in Kings Desert Shadow Camo. I think it turned out great.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool.

That's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Cool.
> 
> That's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.


If this is the 2nd, I'm kind of curious to ask what is the 1st???


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Cool.
> ...


LOL! Goober posts this from time to time when something tickles his fancy. I'm still waiting for the answer too!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

He got a picture of the maverik in Evanston with no cars at the fuel pumps.


----------

